# Discus From my LFS.



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

My LFS (PJ's at Square One) has some amazing Discus but I'm not too well versed in the types and prices. They have some real nice ones called Tangerine Dreams that are around $45. Is this a good price? They're around 3 - 4 inches. Here is a pic.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Seriously, try Big Al's and Aquatic Kingdom before those two. I've heard of Cam's which is open apparently but I can't seem to find it. I haven't met many people at PJ Pet's who know more than I do and I don't know that much at all.


----------



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree that the staff isn't great. There are two guys there that seem to know what they're talking about, Cameron and Brent (nice name lol). I'm just wondering if it's a good price for that quality of fish. 

Oh and I was there yesterday and someone told me that they're going to be getting rid of the dog section and extend the fish to the front of the store. That will be cool. I hate how they treat the dogs there.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

PJ's at sherway has some nice discus talk to Matt, he'll give you a good deal, don't just look at the price tag. They have nicer Red Fuji and Red Pigeon.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Budica, Brent is the only one who knows what he says. Cameron is just saying stuff he heard from the customers.

Ask him how many fishes he has at home.

Other than that, I think PJ in Square one is pretty clean. Compared to BigAl Mississauga. Never been to Aquatic Kingdom.


----------



## Budica (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya you're right george. Brent is the only person at a LFS that I have ever heard say "I don't know". I would much rather have them say they don't know something instead of pretending they know everything.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Gold Garden in Markham always has really nice looking discus. But if you're trying to stay local, I suggest dropping by Dragon Aquarium. I haven't been in a long time but I'm sure they have some discus.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Gold Garden in Markham always has really nice looking discus. But if you're trying to stay local, I suggest dropping by Dragon Aquarium. I haven't been in a long time but I'm sure they have some discus.


The newly opened Cam's Aquatic Services had some discus, I'm not a discus person so I can't really tell if they're healthy or a good deal.


----------

